# Old electric Craftsman-Worth fixing?



## bndawgs (Jan 27, 2016)

Found it at the curb and thought maybe I could do something with it. Wiring looks like it needs work and I'm not sure about the motor. Is this anything worth my time?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

It's neat as a curiosity but to ME that would be all. If I had lots of room in the shed I would hang in in there as decoration.


----------



## bndawgs (Jan 27, 2016)

dhazelton said:


> It's neat as a curiosity but to ME that would be all. If I had lots of room in the shed I would hang in in there as decoration.


Yeah, i haven't had a chance to pull out the motor to test it. But it seems like a new motor might be all it would need. Can't be that many parts to it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if motor is good, fix it. why not as theres not much there to break and/or to replace.
i wonder if any motor would fit or macgyver in there


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I dunno, my inclination would be to leave it alone, if it were me. If you want a fairly-small electric, I've gotten ready-to-use Toro electrics for $25. I'm not sure you could buy a new motor for this one for that price. I'm assuming that this motor is dead, of course. If it just needs to have the wires re-attached, great! 

But I'm not a stickler for the classics, I'm more interested in practicality, parts availability, etc.


----------

